# HTIB sub replacement, DIY style



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

My buddy wants to upgrade his 5 year old Kenwood HTIB sub. It's still barely functioning, but a 6.5" driver with a torn spider wont last long with rap music. 

We have about 2.5 cubic ft external to work with, $100, free wood, and the possibility of salvaging the amp from the current sub. Primary use will be for music- mostly rap and metal, with some video games and movies. Placement is in a living room of 18x12 ft that opens into a kitchen/eating area of 10x12 ft. I'd like to fit a ported 10", but a single 8 or pair of 6.5s wouldn't be out of the question.

Looking at the current amp's manual, it provides 70 Watts RMS @ 6 ohms with .7% thd, a built in non-adjustable low-pass filter set to 200hz, and a subsonic filter. Should we trust the numbers and use the amp anyway, or buy a new one with better features, such as the Dayton SA70 from Parts Express?

I'm trying to mess around with WINISD and different drivers. What should I be looking for in the curve? Anybody have personal experience with various woofers or amps?


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

FS: 120w Plate Amp Try to pick that up for $50, if not, the Dayton is nice if you feel like you must buy a new amp. Truthfully, I wouldn't expect too much from 70w @ 6ohm in a room that size, but I'd say give it a shot to see how it sounds.

These are fairly popular subs, especially for the price. It's a but over your budget, but you may be able to find one used. This seems like it would make a great, small subwoofer, and so does this. The Tangband looks like a great value for the money


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. My buddy doesn't plan on buying anything until March, so I've got time to keep an eye out for used gear that might crop up, especially the Dayton HF.


----------

